# Please identify this piece



## ShinmenT (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice to meet you guys,

i have a request for identification with which you guys can hopefully help me. It´s a vocal piece with strings and cembalo (i think it is) accompaniment.

The piece starts at approx 01:30-01:45

The video is on hulu, so non-Americans might have a problem watching it http://www.hulu.com/watch/507233#i0,p10,d0 , this link should be accessible to anyone http://www.gooddrama.net/korean-drama/special-affairs-team-ten-2-episode-11 .

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It is Vivaldi´s Cantata for Soprano & Ens. "Nullo in Mundo Pax" RV 630

Here´s a recording


----------



## ShinmenT (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

